# 37 weeks with stabbing pains in cervix



## americanmade

Okay so I am new to this site...but I need advice/help understanding what I am expierencing. I'm 37 weeks so far with my second pregnancy. My first I was induced and did not have any pains like this and can't remember what contractions felt like since I had 2 epiderals, the doc thought I needed more and gave me more and put me on a drip button. So I didn't feel anything and slept through my labor. Right now I'm having sharp stabbing pains in my cervix and its rolling down my vagina and I can feel it in my rectum as well. It hurts so bad and it comes on sometime every 5-6 minutes. I am currently dilated 2 cm and 50% effaced. Not sure what these pains are but they last for an hour or so. And it hurts to sit down when it starts. I have also lost my mucus plug last week so anyone have any ideas what I'm going through? Thanks


----------



## MommaCC

Sounds like it could be the start of labour hunni. Maybe you should call your midwife or doctor and get checked out. When you say they are 5/6 mins apart I'd class that as a good time to be getting some medical advice. 
Good luck and keep us posted xxxx


----------



## megrenade

I've had the rectal/vaginal/cervix pain too.. I'm also 2cm & 50% effaced (as of last week) and I've had lots of contractions.. but it hasn't gone anywhere :nope:

I think it's just baby's head putting pressure on everything.. but if you feel off or are worried, definitely contact your MW/OB.


----------



## moggi

I've been told pain there is pressure from the baby, its not the nicest feeling is it? XxX


----------



## americanmade

Thanks, I go to the doctor tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be dilated more! I will keep everyone updated.=)


----------



## artiste

I don't remember this with my first, but second time I'm getting it off and on. My ob/gyn says it's called picket fence pain and is the baby moving down/putting pressure on stuff down there.


----------



## Spbrendasp

This is my sixth child I've had pelvic pain dysfunction also known at SPD or ligament pain,so everything I've been feeling I really feel,all the other pregnancys were similar but not this bad..I get shooting pains from my vagina,and stomach,I can't lie on my back or my stomach will harden and if I move it hurts Soo bad,and that's been going on since 20 weeks...so I guess I'm not going to know real labor pains since these feel the worse,I can't even hardly walk or work anymore...sometimes I get pain like a burning sensation in my vagina,but doc says its nothing...what ? It doesn't feel like Nothing! But I'm also 37 weeks and did a very deep clean at work,moving furniture and stuff although it put me out for a day with a bad HeadAche it didn't throw me in labor...so I too thinks its the baby putting pressure on the body,I so can't wait to get my body back! Good luck to you!


----------

